# Sun style Xing Yi Bashi - Deng Fu Ming



## Xue Sheng (Mar 8, 2014)

> Master Deng Fu Ming born 1955 in Tang Shan City, Hebei Province was interested in martial arts from a very young age. When he was 16 he met Internal Sun style Master Liu Guo Xin and for the next 8 years Deng fu Ming studied Sun Style Xingyi Quan, Bagua & Taiji Quan.
> 
> Deng Fu Ming trained extremely hard during these 8 years and dedicated all of his time to training, Master Deng soon became very good at what he was learning and got infatuated/obsessed with his Martial Arts Training so Master Liu introduced him to old Sun style Masters Zhang De Hai & Sun Chang Rui who taught Deng Fu Ming Bagua Jian (straight sword), Bagua 64 method of hand, Xingyi 12 animal fists & Bagua Dao (Bagua Broad Sword).
> 
> ...


----------

